# Another shop air cleaner build



## 03roadking (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everybody

I wanted to take a minute to post my newest anti dust device. After reading a bunch of other threads on these air purifiers I had the knowledge needed to build one. 

I recently put a new furnace in my home and before the installers hauled the old furnace away I took out the blower. The box that the blower is in is made of scrap 1/2' osb and scrap 1/4' mdf. I used 3 16"x25"x1" furnace filters and based the size of the housing off of those. It is roughly 26" deep. 

To mount it I used eye bolts in the housing and hooks in the cieling. This method was kind of a pain to mount but with a few attempts I was able to get all hooks in the eyes.

It was a fun project. I got a chance to use up some scrap wood that is plaguing my shop and my lungs will thank me later in life

Here are some pics of the build. 










First stage filter:


Second stage filter


Third stage filter


Access door to change the filters




Simple switch


Update: 2/28/2014

I have been using the air filter for a little over a month now and am very happy with it. I have recently added a couple of features to it that make it better.

Instead of a regular light switch I added a douple pole toggle switch. on-off-on so that I could run it at different speeds.


The amount of output that the fan generates is great but it wasnt blowing in the direction that I wanted it to blow. After searching high and low for some adjustable louvers I just decided to try making my own. pretty simple. I may try it again to see if I can make it better but for now these allow me to change the elevation in which the air blows to.




Here is the outside filter. pretty dirty


Here is the middle filter
http://s1191.photobucket.com/user/derk_03roadking/media/IMAG0407_zps4cd5256e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

Here is the fine dust filter.
http://s1191.photobucket.com/user/derk_03roadking/media/IMAG0408_zps1b1f9718.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

They all seem to be doing their job. The father in law and I smoked a cigar in the garage last weekend and I turned the filter on while we were smoking. It did a great job of circulating the air in there. As a bonus now when I turn the fan on it smells like cigar smoke.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Change the single pole light switch to a single pole timer and the effectiveness of the unit will improve significantly.


----------



## 03roadking (Nov 6, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> Change the single pole light switch to a single pole timer and the effectiveness of the unit will improve significantly.


Toolguy, maybe I will use the timer that I used for my Christmas lights. I think should work great!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I had planned to build one of these and sourced several spring loaded dial timers. This allows you to turn the timer on for specific increments of time and it will shut itself off after you leave the shop. If you look on amazon, intermatic sells several models.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I just made mine today--had a squirrel cage my FIL had left me. I'll post it tomorrow. Used a pull switch instead of timed switch.


----------



## 03roadking (Nov 6, 2013)

I added an update to my first post with some new pictures of the switch and adjustable louvers that I made.


----------

